# Decorating with Tutus



## unityguardmom (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea for decorating with dance costumes? I have a large collection of dance tutus from toddler to adult. Some were mine and are over 30 years old; others belonged to my daughter some 15 years ago. I have a bedroom set aside in my house for my grandchildren and I don't want to keep ALL of these as dressup as there are just tons of them. Any suggestions??? Thanks.


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Cut and glued to lamp shades, with folds?? Could be a fire hazard, of course, so scratch that one... Or what about cutting and using them as bedskirts? (bedtutus?) Or window valances? Those are the first things that come to mind...


----------



## ltndncr (Feb 17, 2011)

I took my favorite gowns and dance costumes over the years and made them into throw pillow cases.


----------

